# UPS - APC BR1100-CI v/s BX1100-CI



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I need a UPS for my PC, which has the following components:

- Asus P8Z68 V-pro motherboard
- Intel i7 2600k processor
- 8GB DDR3 RAM
- MSI N580GTX Lightining III GPU (to be changed to either Strix GTX 970 or AMD r9 280 soon)
- Asus Xonar DX sound card
- Canon Pixma MP280 printer

plus,

an Xbox 360 / PS4
a BenQ G2420HD monitor
Edifier DA5000 Pro sound-system

i saw the two models of UPS mentioned in the subject selling on ebay at attractive prices. pls suggest which would be the better of the two.

thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

found this - Difference between bx1500g and br1500g? | Back-UPS &amp; Surge Protectors


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 5, 2016)

I have the grey one BR1100CI-IN and the fan noise is irritating and I mean really irritating. However it does provide like 30min to 45mins of power to my system during powercut ( happened only 1 time ) and I was gaming. So normal usage maybe even more. The fan turns on the ups like 1 time in 2-3days but when it does its very loud and irritating.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2016)

HE-MAN said:


> I have the grey one BR1100CI-IN and the fan noise is irritating and I mean really irritating. However it does provide like 30min to 45mins of power to my system during powercut ( happened only 1 time ) and I was gaming. So normal usage maybe even more. The fan turns on the ups like 1 time in 2-3days but when it does its very loud and irritating.



thanks. i read a similar thing on amazon. also, i have an APC 1.1kVA UPS at home connected to my AV equipment; dont recall if its B1100 or not. currently its lying unused as the battery has exhausted. that also makes noise when i power it up. but it subsides after a few minutes.


----------

